# My roommate just fucked a post-op ****** and didn't know...



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

I don't see a reason why you shouldn't tell him. Yeah, tell him. Though be nice about it, seriously. :side:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Let him figure it out himself. And film his reaction.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Just to clarify... I am asking if I should tell him right now? As in, go knock on the door and let him know...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Maybe he's in to that sort of thing but never told you.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



Tater said:


> Just to clarify... I am asking if I should tell him right now? As in, go knock on the door and let him know...


Ermm, I'm thinking you should just tell him when you meet him again. As for randomly knocking on his door? Errr, I don't know really.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Don't tell him but if he says, oh I fancy her,_ then_ tell him


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Maybe he's in to that sort of thing but never told you.


No... he is straight. There is no question about that.



Gandhi said:


> As for randomly knocking on his door? Errr, I don't know really.


Now you see the dilemma. Of course I'd tell him later. Going and knocking on the door and calling him out of the room to tell him? That's a lot more tricky.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

If the roles were reversed, what would you want him to do?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Wouldn't it be for her to tell him though? I mean it is her business and no one else's.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



Kennedyowns said:


> If the roles were reversed, what would you want him to do?


I'd like to think I would not be in this situation in the first place but the truth is, I didn't know right away either. If the roles were reversed, I don't know what I would want the other person to do. It's an awkward situation because I am friends with both. Such is the dilemma.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Wouldn't it be for her to tell him though? I mean it is her business and no one else's.


I understand your point but how would you feel as a straight man if your straight buddy knowingly let you fool around with a post-op ****** without telling you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Tater, you evil son of a BI... 

He'll probably be pissed because the both of you knew and didn't say anything. I still want to know the post reaction... no pun intended :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Don't tell him, who are you to ruin a guys good time.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I still want to know the post reaction... no pun intended :mark:


Actually, I'm a little concerned... at first I could hear them talking (she talks REALLY loud) but for the past 10 mins or so it has gotten real quiet in there...

As it turns out, you might get what you want. 

How I'll tell him at this point, though...

:draper2


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Tell him before he is into "her" too much. You will actually do him a favor


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



Tater said:


> Actually, I'm a little concerned... at first I could hear them talking (she talks REALLY loud) but for the past 10 mins or so it has gotten real quiet in there...
> 
> As it turns out, you might get what you want.
> 
> ...


Are you nervous about how he will react (anger wise)? Not like you being afraid of him, but what he would do to her (him). Have you ever seen your roommate get angry before? :lol


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Is she hot?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

UPDATE:

When things got quiet in his room, I went upstairs and hung out with her gay roommate. Then I did a little investigating...

Apparently, they have gotten hot n heavy upstairs a few times now. They were caught making out more than once. When I told him why I came upstairs... he was like, oh yeah, they're fucking.

So I asked him, does my roommate know? He says, "I didn't tell him, did you? Because she doesn't tell people".

It has become clear to me now that my straight roommate just fucked a post-op ****** and did not know she used to be a dude.

I'm back home now because she came home. The roommate is still in his room with the door closed.



Karma101 said:


> Is she hot?


I can't answer that question without bias, because I know her. If I didn't, though... yeah, kinda.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Don't say anything about it until he does.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*

Yeah Tater, definitely let your buddy know man.

If I were your room mate and you saved my ass I wouldn't be mad I'd be relieved.

EDIT: Just read update. OHHHH LAWD!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

ETA: Thread title change. Preventive measures are too late. Now what?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

If he's ignorant to it then I guess you can just wait a year while he's drunk to tell him. Unless they start dating (or fuckbuddying or any kind of equivalent). 

Honestly I would tell him but half of the decisions I make are based on how close I can get my life to a sitcom as possible.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Tater said:


> ETA: Thread title change. Preventive measures are too late. Now what?


Honestly at this point I'd just keep quiet and if he ever asks you why you didn't tell him (Unlikely) lie and say you thought he knew.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol not even sure now tbh. Unless I wasn't aware of anything, I would have told him. still would love to read the reaction once he knows.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

set up video cameras. tell him. record reaction. post on youtube so everyone can enjoy it. 

or do what SOR said and just keep quiet and lie through your teeth if he ever finds out.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Honestly I would tell him but half of the decisions I make are based on how close I can get my life to a sitcom as possible.


My life is already a sitcom. My whole friendship with these neighbors has opposite buddies sitcom syndrome.



SOR said:


> Honestly at this point I'd just keep quiet and if he ever asks you why you didn't tell him (Unlikely) lie and say you thought he knew.


This is the best advice I have gotten so far. Plead ignorance.








swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol not even sure now tbh. Unless I wasn't aware of anything, I would have told him. still would love to read the reaction once he knows.


It didn't occur to me to make sure he knew until it was too late. This kinda happened all of a sudden.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel i would like to think a youtube reaction would go viral. ray william johnson would be stealing that shit and everything.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lel i would like to think a youtube reaction would go viral. ray william johnson would be stealing that shit and everything.


Oh come ON, man... it's bad enough that I didn't make sure he knew from the beginning... I ain't tryin' to make it WORSE.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

To be fair, the woman in this situation should always tell men that she was born a man before anything happens. It seems really sneaky to just not tell him and let things happen. Total disregard for this dudes mental health.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's some more additional information I learned while talking to the gay neighbor...

He told me that he has had sex with the post-op ****** after her surgery and said it was just like having sex with a real girl (he claims to have had sex with women in the past). He also told me that he didn't get off because he is quote "gay".

Take that for what you will but it tells me that my roommate could have had sex with her without knowing.



For the record, I am using the terms "gay roommate" and "post-op ******" because I do not want to use actual names.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Tater said:


> Here's some more additional information I learned while talking to the gay neighbor...
> 
> He told me that he has had sex with the post-op ****** after her surgery and said it was just like having sex with a real girl (he claims to have had sex with women in the past). He also told me that he didn't get off because he is quote "gay".
> 
> ...


I heard it's exactly the same except the post op ****** can't get excited down there which is a CLEAR sign if you're unsure.

"If she doesn't get wet, it's time to jet" is some of the best advice I ever received in High School.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

SOR said:


> "If she doesn't get wet, it's time to jet"


You make your ancestors proud, my good sir.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a tough one because on one hand you'd hope trannies give people the heads up on their deal before having sex with them, but then again perhaps "she" told you that she's a ****** in confidence, so doesn't want you telling other people about it. Also, maybe she told the guy and he just doesn't care. Personally, I wouldn't tell him, but I'm the type of guy that doesn't like to involve myself in other people's business.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

#dealwithit said:


> perhaps "she" told you that she's a ****** in confidence, so doesn't want you telling other people about it.


Nope. She never told me. I didn't know until the gay roommate told me and he only brought it up because he thought I already knew. She knows I know now but she wasn't the one who told me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tater said:


> Here's some more additional information I learned while talking to the gay neighbor...
> 
> He told me that he has had sex with the post-op ****** after her surgery and said it was just like having sex with a real girl (he claims to have had sex with women in the past). He also told me that he didn't get off because he is quote "gay".
> 
> ...


Ask him how the other dudes that banged the post op reacted if they ever figured out.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ask him how the other dudes that banged the post op reacted if they ever figured out.


It's still pretty new. She only had the surgery about 4-5 months ago. It was the last step in her becoming a "woman". She'd already done everything else.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I would tell him. If I was banging some girl and all my friends knew and eventually she comes out and tell me she's a ****** I wouldn't know how to react. If it gets serious really quick and they end up in a relationship and she still hasn't told him then I would tell him and if he stays with her than good for him but he might also not like to be banging a ****** so yeah tell him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't ruin your pal's fun.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

How do you always find yourself in the middle of fucked up situations like this, Tater? :lol


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

There's no way you wouldn't realise during sex. The guy must know, unless he's a virgin.

My advice is to just mind your own business. If he cares, he'd probably be pissed that you didn't tell him earlier. Just ignore them and if he accuses you of not warning him later say you thought he knew and it was none of your business.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

You should probably plead ignorance once he does find out but if I was in that situation I would rather you tell me immediately.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Text him - "LOL she gots a donger"


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*******? :brodgers*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

S.A.M. said:


> How do you always find yourself in the middle of fucked up situations like this, Tater? :lol


It's my curse for having Hawai'i as my home. Karma says you gotta pay for life in paradise by dealing with bullshit like this.



RyanPelley said:


> Text him - "LOL she gots a donger"


Can't. The donger is gonger.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *******? :brodgers*


Seabs is jelly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tater with another ****** thread after his first one was such a hit: 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/1055977-post-op-would-you-hit.html :ti

If they're post-op though I don't see what the big deal is. They took the final step to wanting to become a ''woman'' and that could fall anyone. The idea of fucking some mutilated genitals kinda disgusts me though, but how many guys would realize that before hand?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If the post-op result is "mutated genitalia" then they didn't get what they were looking for.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Both threads were inspired by the same ******. It's now hitting a little closer to home.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Post op ******? She’s a she then, and I would imagine wants to be treated as such, which would include what are now heterosexual relationships. 

As to telling your roomie, well, I guess you should since it’s the sort of thing that will come out later and where he knows you know about it, he might not be friendly if you stay quiet. I hate typing that though, as I think its her business and not yours, but I guess she might assume you and/or her roommate already told him and that he’s ok with it? And maybe he does know, thinks everyone knows, and since no one’s reacted, this is no big deal to him at all.


EDIT: Thinking about this more, it might already be past the point of a good reaction if he’s unaware and told now. Could get ugly to be involved in, depending on the personalities involved. You should have brought up the subject when you first noticed they were friendly.


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

I suggest going about this like a rational, empathic adult. Tell her that you, as a friend, respect her wishes to be seen as a woman. Tell her also, that, as a straight man, you would most definitely want to know about stuff like this. Recommend she tell him about it personally. Don't do it behind people's backs, but also stand up for what you believe are your roommate's best interests, without being offensive.

It's kind of a funny situation, to be honest. Enjoyed the read.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Meh, it happens to the best of us... I guess?


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Well that must be akward.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This is such an awkward situation. I really wouldn't know what to do in this instance. Good luck Tater, better you than me!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

So what you going to do the Tater?


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

If your friend is such a dumbarse that he cant tell the difference between a real vagina and some crude hatchet job, that's his problem. Let him figure it out himself, it's not your responsibility to save people from their own stupidity.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Join in on a threesome or give Vic a call and have one hell of a party :brodgers


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I would wait to tell him. If the post op really likes him they will be honest with each other. Actually maybe you should talk to the post op instead. Tell her/him to be honest with your friend or stop seeing him or you will spill the beans. If they stop seeing each other right after I still wouldn't tell him. It would probably make him depressed for a very long time. But if the post op tells him and they stay together I say to each his own.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TAR said:


> Join in on a threesome or give Vic a call and have one hell of a party :brodgers


Pretty sure Vic said he was only into pre-op trannies, I could be wrong though. :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:troll

But in all seriousness, if she's definitely convicing enough looks-wise in addition to having gotten the sugery done to become a full-fledged female _and_ they're both really enjoying each other's company, why bother spilling the beans and thus causing trouble in paradise? Don't be a baiter, Tater. Let him enjoy himself.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LMAO @ "crude hatchet job". Really? Doctors have been doing gender reassignment surgeries for over 50 years. Unless the trans woman went to a random shit doctor, it wouldn't be a hatchet job. For the situation, I would wait before saying anything to your roommate. I'm sure the trans woman is probably afraid to tell him if she doesn't know what his reaction will be. If a lot of time passes, I would talk to her privately about telling him. But for now, wait it out. Just my two cents.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Honestly I probably wouldn't say anything to him about it now, if he's already done it it's not like he can go and take it back and depending on his reaction it could just create a lot of unnecessary drama between all four of you, and that ain't something you want with all of you living that close together.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd probably tell him if I were you. Any guy would want to know.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Moto said:


> LMAO @ "crude hatchet job". Really? Doctors have been doing gender reassignment surgeries for over 50 years. Unless the trans woman went to a random shit doctor, it wouldn't be a hatchet job. For the situation, I would wait before saying anything to your roommate. I'm sure the trans woman is probably afraid to tell him if she doesn't know what his reaction will be. If a lot of time passes, I would talk to her privately about telling him. But for now, wait it out. Just my two cents.


Ok, prehaps that was a slight overreaction but I've seen photos of post op transgender peoples sexual organs and I can assure you that you'd have to be blind to not be able to tell the difference between it and a natural penis or vagina. Surgery is very good these days but it's still not that good!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't knock on the door while she is in there. that's ridiculous. Once she leaves though obviously tell him. Or just watch it play out for laughs.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

After having a few hours to sleep on it, I'm thinking the "it's none of my business" stance is the one to take here. The time to tell him has already passed. He's on his own with this one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I second the person who said you should ask the woman if your roommate knows she used to be a man and if not just tell her that you'd want to know in your roommate's situation. It's really not any of your business but I don't think just asking her and telling her how you'd feel in that situation is unreasonable. 

This is assuming you care enough about your roommate to do that. Perfectly acceptable for you to do and say nothing at all as well.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Tater said:


> After having a few hours to sleep on it, I'm thinking the "it's none of my business" stance is the one to take here. The time to tell him has already passed. He's on his own with this one.


Pretty much this...The chance has already gone,because like you said...they already..."done" it.Not like telling him the truth now will do him any good either.If they haven't fucked,I would have recommended you told him the truth.

Just hope that your roommate doesn't go too far...like telling you "Hey dude,I gonna propose to her tomorrow." That was when the situation is taken into the "too fucked" level :lmao

Hope that your roommate doesn't go mental breakdown when he found out about the "woman"'s past lol


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Coincidentally I just fucked a guy who didn't know I was post op ******


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> Coincidentally I just fucked a guy who didn't know I was post op ******


I wish the anything forum had threads like that


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha.

Make subtle jokes until he figures it out or maybe make out a plan so he finally figures it out, just be mischievous. 

What a gold opportunity, i'm jealous of you.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wanna see a photo of that "chick".

I mean he was hanging out with her some time and didn't notice ANYTHING, I'm curious how is she looking.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

real talk he probably knows already sinces these kind of ladies tend to tell before they get THAT far. But hey he's lucky. My brother is messing with a pre-op and is about to spend a thousand dollars to visit her in Sweden for 3 months. This seems a lot more simpler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was she hot?

Honestly in his case I would have liked to have known before I got too far in (heh). Now that he's already done the deed though? If I were him there's no going back after the fact, I'd rather remain blissfully ignorant.

It's not your place to tell him anyway. At most I'd say tell her that you think she should say something.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Indeed, we need pictures of this "girl"


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Some people have to find out the hard way.

- Vic


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

This thread made my day.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

The only person whose job it is to tell your roommate is the girl.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

*Waits to find out what happened *

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe he will find out in this thread if he comes here lol


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Tater you unfortunate son of gun..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a hell of a story Tater. :lol
What's done is done. He probably knew anyhow and just said fuck it.
:hmm: Wait how do _you _know she's post-op? I mean...that's not exactly casual conversation unless of course it is.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Paladine said:


> Indeed, we need pictures of this "girl"


Eh... I don't think it would be cool for me to be posting pictures of someone without their permission. And I'm pretty sure I won't be asking for that or saying why.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Was she hot?


She looks like a big tittied filipino chick.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Honestly in his case I would have liked to have known before I got too far in (heh). Now that he's already done the deed though? If I were him there's no going back after the fact, I'd rather remain blissfully ignorant.
> 
> It's not your place to tell him anyway. At most I'd say tell her that you think she should say something.


I think I should have told him beforehand. "Dude, you know that's a dude, right?" By the time I realized that he NEEDED to be told... it was too late. Now, I'm just gonna stay out of it. If he finds out later and is pissed at me, as suggested in this thread, I'll just say I thought you knew.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :hmm: Wait how do _you _know she's post-op? I mean...that's not exactly casual conversation unless of course it is.


She just got the surgery done a few months ago. I believe she flew to Vegas for it and was gone for over a month. Her roommate told me where she was and why she was there.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

she's not a dude though so why would you tell him she's a dude?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> she's not a dude though so why would you tell him she's a dude?


Hey I'm all for being open-minded. I treat her like a woman and call her she and her and all that but if you want to be technical about it, it's a mutilated dude.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

If he enjoyed himself, just let it be. Yeah she was once a he, and technically yeah still is genetically male but those hormones also have an effect so I think trans persons occupy some middle ground area, as in not quite either or (anymore). Once was a guy though for sure, can't get around that. 

I still bet your friend knew anyhow.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The shit that goes on in Hawaii.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just let him enjoy it. Big boobs and big ass, I don't think he'll care to be honest. If he can't tell then there is no need to tell him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SOR said:


> I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


Probably yes if you're being 100% technical and not open to thinking past the fact that she was once a he. 

Iffy if not being technical especially if that person looks, acts, talks, seems nothing like a guy anymore and doesn't take a guys role in the bedroom. 

Some would say it's not gay at all because that person you're with is essentially now a female albeit not a naturally born one, so it really depends who you ask.

Personally I think after hormones kick in that that person ceases to be 100% male (but at some level still is) so I would probably go with more of a bisexual act if putting a label on the sex part (so yeah, still half-gay of an act). 

I don't see it as a full on gay act because that persons chemistry has changed on some level and it's not as gay as say two guys you'd see at the local bar getting on with one another or even two really effeminate men getting it on because in those cases, they still are 100% male hormonally. 

I've chatted (online) with a trans person before but they tried to escalate things and I wasn't down for it so I quit talking to her, but I do know some about their situations.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this some sort of sneak preview of an _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ spin-off?


No seriously, is it?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

SOR said:


> I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


I wouldn’t consider it as gay unless, for example, the person has made the change from straight man to lesbian woman.

A post op transsexual of ether gender is a person who now has a body to match who s/he identifies as. Think of this way; if you grew up as the same male you are today - with all the same thoughts, interests, personality and urges - but inside a girl’s body, would you think of yourself as gay or as someone who was cheated out of his deserved penis? It’s an awkward concept, and I don’t quite get it myself, but a man sleeping with a post op to female has no gay element because the partner is mentally and physically a woman.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

How did he fuck her and not know? He only fucked her in the ass and never looked at her non-existent pussy? I doubt this story is real.


----------



## dobbies13 (Jun 28, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> How did he fuck her and not know? He only fucked her in the ass and never looked at her non-existent pussy? I doubt this story is real.


He said post-op. Meaning a constructed pussy. No dick.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not gay on the level of putting your dick in another man's ass but it's also not straight on the level of putting your dick into a naturally born vagina. It's sorta somewhere in the middle lol



Callisto said:


> Is this some sort of sneak preview of an _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ spin-off?
> 
> 
> No seriously, is it?


It should be. A sitcom about my life would be on an Always Sunny level of fucked up.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

When he finds out


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

dobbies13 said:


> He said post-op. Meaning a constructed pussy. No dick.


Ok, I know most of you are virgins but surely you must have had sex ed right? The only thing that operation does is transform the penis into labia majora and minora, which constitues what's commonly known as pussy or vulva to be more precise. And the constructed vulva almost always looks really weird, unless you've had the best plastic surgeon in the entire world, and the OP said she only had the surgery a month ago right? And now the vagina is an entirely different thing. How can you not know that a person has a vagina or not? Unless he pulled her pants in the dark and only had anal sex with her from behind there's no way he wouldn't have noticed it. It's not medically possible to create a vagina in a man. The only way this is true is if your roommate is blind or a complete and utter idiot who has never learned the female anatomy. I think you're simply lying to create a funny thread.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

SOR said:


> I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


I'd be cool with something like that. I mean there are clear reasons why I decided to hang out (or fuck or have whatever activity I'm having) with that person for reasons, and whatever they were, how would they change if the other person was a man? 

If I just wanted to fuck and don't really care for the person, so what, fucking achieved. 
If I have deep feelings for her, they aren't suddenly changing. It is still the person I developed feelings for, I did not just choose a pussy. And even if I did, then the op was obviously a success since nothing'd have bothered me before about it.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Rename thread: Accidental AIDS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Call me crazy or gay dean) but if I was in the roommate's situation and found out, I don't think I'd be particularly bothered. If he's still with her then he obviously likes her and enjoys the sex. I don't think I'd end things just because she used to be a guy. 

I'd probably be quite bothered if it's true they don't derive any sexual pleasure though because I kinda like the person I'm with to be into it, otherwise I'm just doing something to someone who isn't getting anything out of it and that's fucking awkward to me. 

That said I don't think I'd try to get with a post-op ****** intentionally.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Since it's a newer roommate I say you fuck your own post op ****** and then you two can have something new in common to talk about.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

DCR said:


> Since it's a newer roommate I say you fuck your own post op ****** and then you two can have something new in common to talk about.


:lmao

Naw... that's okay. I'll pass.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SOR said:


> I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


Technically yes, but in this situation the bloke has no idea she used to be a he so as far as he's concerned he's a straight guy laying pipe to a chick.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> How did he fuck her and not know? He only fucked her in the ass and never looked at her non-existent pussy? I doubt this story is real.





elhijodelbodallas said:


> Ok, I know most of you are virgins but surely you must have had sex ed right? *The only thing that operation does is transform the penis into labia majora and minora, which constitues what's commonly known as pussy or vulva to be more precise. And the constructed vulva almost always looks really weird, unless you've had the best plastic surgeon in the entire world, *and the OP said she only had the surgery a month ago right? And now the vagina is an entirely different thing. How can you not know that a person has a vagina or not? Unless he pulled her pants in the dark and only had anal sex with her from behind there's no way he wouldn't have noticed it. It's not medically possible to create a vagina in a man. The only way this is true is if your roommate is blind or a complete and utter idiot who has never learned the female anatomy. I think you're simply lying to create a funny thread.


:banderas you are a clown who clearly knows nothing about gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

SOR said:


> I have to ask. Is having sex with a woman who used to be a man technically a gay act? I guess there are some shades of grey but I can't see any straight male being cool with a situation like this regardless of what the outside looks like.


Personally, I wouldn't see it as a gay act. I mean if she looks, sounds, feels like a woman etc and you don't know that she used to be a man then surely you're just attracted to the woman that she is not the man she used to be? 

Even if you know that she used to be a man I still wouldn't see it as gay.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Greatest thread in WF history.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You shouldn't tell him. Who would have to eat the crap sandwich if he reacted badly to it? That would be _you_, good sir. Don't get me wrong, he'd be annoyed at her too, but most of his anger would be directed at you, she'd mostly get away unscathed. 

Now ask yourself this: why in the fuck should you be held responsible for her not telling him? She's the post-op ****** who clearly likes to fuck guys without telling them, not you.

No point in putting yourself in such an awkward position, man.

Another thing you could do is one day, maybe a few years from now if he still doesn't know, while you're having a beer or something with him, ask if he'd ever fuck a ******... if he answers yes, there's your window!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

What about "hers" adam apple?

I never thought that the advancement of the plastic surgery would bother me as much, until I see a thread like this.

The post trauma kicks in tomorrow when I start questioning whether every hot girl I see had a dingo once underneath (or still has one)


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Rush said:


> :banderas you are a clown who clearly knows nothing about gender reassignment surgery.


I'm 100% sure I know more than you. If you call that a vagina then I feel sorry for you. Go read some info on it and then come back here with your tail tucked between your legs, ashamed of your ignorance.

No matter how much work is done anyone can see if its a real pussy or not. I'd post the link to some pics of surgically constructed female genitals but I don't think the mods would like it very much.

The constructed vulva may fool you in the dark, but if you look at its components (labia majora, minora, clitoris) you'll only be fooled if you're blind or a complete fool. Not to mention the vagina itself which will only fool a mega-virgin who has never even looked at porn.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

FalseKing said:


> What about "hers" adam apple?
> 
> I never thought that the advancement of the plastic surgery would bother me as much, until I see a thread like this.
> 
> The post trauma kicks in tomorrow when I start questioning whether every hot girl I see had a dingo once underneath (or still has one)


Not every man has a prominent Adam's Apple to be fair. I don't and I am male.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Greatest thread in WF history.


ositivity



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You shouldn't tell him. Who would have to eat the crap sandwich if he reacted badly to it? That would be _you_, good sir. Don't get me wrong, he'd be annoyed at her too, but most of his anger would be directed at you, she'd mostly get away unscathed.
> 
> Now ask yourself this: why in the fuck should you be held responsible for her not telling him? She's the post-op ****** who clearly likes to fuck guys without telling them, not you.
> 
> No point in putting yourself in such an awkward position, man.


I agree with you 100%. If he ever finds out and gets pissed off at me, I'm just gonna tell him that I thought he knew.



FalseKing said:


> What about "hers" adam apple?


Trust me, I've looked. There is no visible evidence of an adam's apple.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It just occurred to me... well over 100 replies in this thread and not a single "doesn't matter, had sex". How disappointing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully if you film his reaction he doesn't kill himself. That would be awful for many reasons.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I think because in this case it really _does_ matter.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

You just have to tell him. This is a pretty bizarre situation to find yourself in, lets just say I don't envy you. But if he's a really good friend of yours you need to just tell him, regardless of how awkward and uncomfortable it will be. 

Anyways good luck.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe she told him. I hope she has. 

I think you have to tell the person. FOr some reason I wanna say that sexual orientation isn't something you fuck with. 

If you're orientated towards women who used to be dudes, no problem. 

But if you're not and someone springs that on you after the fact? Could mess you up big time. 

I heard a story recently about a Lesbian who got really depressed because she was forcing herself to keep up a heterosexual relationship. Some people can do that, some just can't. 

I'd tactfully tell him. But I'm hoping he already knows or won't be too effected by it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Is this some sort of sneak preview of an _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ spin-off?
> 
> 
> No seriously, is it?


"Where in The World is Carmen's Dingalingo?", perhaps? :troll


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Does he know you know they fucked?

Just bring that shit up in conversation somehow. Ask if she ever brings up the operations to him or anything, be real casual about it like it's nbd. Then watch him freak out. And film it.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Kincaid said:


> Does he know you know they fucked?


Well, he knows I know they went in his room because I was home at the time. While he was in there with her is when I went upstairs and talked to her roommate about it and found out they had already been making out at her place, so he probably doesn't know I know about that part. 



Kincaid said:


> Just bring that shit up in conversation somehow. Ask if she ever brings up the operations to him or anything, be real casual about it like it's nbd. Then watch him freak out. And film it.


You people are so cruel with this desire to see the filmed reaction lol... no, I'm not that mean. 

I don't plan on bringing up any of it. I'm going to let this play out without my interference. It should be interesting to see how this develops. There is more to it than just him fucking around with her. She is slightly crazy and I can see a potential breakup as being very messy; especially considering that we all live in the same building. I've got a bad feeling that this whole thing is going to turn into an episode of Springer. The less I am involved in it, the better.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

doesn't matter, had sex


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

This whole thread was very entertaining. I haven't given enough rep since last time I repped you to give it for the thread so I'll say thanks Tater.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

at least (s)he wont get pregnant. :woolcock


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

time for you to tell him has passed. he's already done the deed. you can't unfuck someone. go to the girl, tell her that if you were in the guys situation then you'd want to know and say she should tell him. If he's still down to fuck after than so be it.

If it somehow gets out that you knew and he ask why you didn't tell her, then claim ignorance and say you thought he knew.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> This whole thread was very entertaining. I haven't given enough rep since last time I repped you to give it for the thread so I'll say thanks Tater.


I aim to entertain. (Y)



SkandorAkbar said:


> at least (s)he wont get pregnant. :woolcock


:lmao

That's certainly looking on the bright side of things.



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> time for you to tell him has passed. he's already done the deed. you can't unfuck someone. go to the girl, tell her that if you were in the guys situation then you'd want to know and say she should tell him. If he's still down to fuck after than so be it.
> 
> If it somehow gets out that you knew and he ask why you didn't tell her, then *claim ignorance and say you thought he knew*.


Yep. I'm just going to observe and stay out of it.

And of course, report back here when I have updates.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

My biggest problem with post op trannies isn't that they used to have a dick, its that half their body is plastic. Though tbf, lots of real women like that too.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Let him roll with it. If he decides to get married or something, you can tell him I guess :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm 100% sure I know more than you. If you call that a vagina then I feel sorry for you. Go read some info on it and then come back here with your tail tucked between your legs, ashamed of your ignorance.
> 
> No matter how much work is done anyone can see if its a real pussy or not. I'd post the link to some pics of surgically constructed female genitals but I don't think the mods would like it very much.
> 
> The constructed vulva may fool you in the dark, but if you look at its components (labia majora, minora, clitoris) you'll only be fooled if you're blind or a complete fool. Not to mention the vagina itself which will only fool a mega-virgin who has never even looked at porn.


I'm not disagreeing on the fact it doesn't look right you muppet. More on the fact that you said it only constructs a vulva which is blatently wrong.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

the truth must stay safe and secret, let the friend live happily with the former man and enjoy it until the end of times


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

She's here again for the 2nd night in a row. At this point, I don't really care what they are doing in there but if he wants to continue fucking her, he's going to have to go upstairs and do it instead of bringing her here every night. About once a month is how often I hung out with them and consequently is about all I can handle being around her. She talks really loud and is very annoying. If they keep this up, the problem here will be with me.


For the record, this is *my* place and he's just renting the room.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Brisbayne said:


> I suggest going about this like a rational, empathic adult. Tell her that you, as a friend, respect her wishes to be seen as a woman. Tell her also, that, as a straight man, you would most definitely want to know about stuff like this. Recommend she tell him about it personally. Don't do it behind people's backs, but also stand up for what you believe are your roommate's best interests, without being offensive.


This is probably the best answer I have read so far. You may even have to tell her that if she doesn't bring it up to him, you will. Who knows? Maybe she already _has _told him, and he is cool with it? But he doesn't want to tell you too much about it...

I know he is your roommate, but how much do you owe him as a "friend"? Remember that he is an adult that has to make his own decisions. And as much as you might think you know him, you really can't read his mind and know _all _his thoughts.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I know he is your roommate, but how much do you owe him as a "friend"? Remember that he is an adult that has to make his own decisions. And as much as you might think you know him, you really can't read his mind and know _all _his thoughts.


I've only known him for 3 months, so it's not like he is a real close friend or anything. My concern now is having the loud, annoying neighbor over at my place all the time instead of just seeing her every once in a while.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Tell him. A true friend would tell him you don't judge and won't no matter what. Mistakes happen, even if this is the gayest mistake of his life. Doesn't matter. Also, make sure he doesn't commit suicide.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tater said:


> She's here again for the 2nd night in a row. At this point, I don't really care what they are doing in there but if he wants to continue fucking her, he's going to have to go upstairs and do it instead of bringing her here every night. About once a month is how often I hung out with them and consequently is about all I can handle being around her. She talks really loud and is very annoying. If they keep this up, the problem here will be with me.
> 
> 
> For the record, this is *my* place and he's just renting the room.


I can see it now, in 3 months time there will be a new thread "I just yelled out to my roomate that he's been fucking a ****** b/c he and 'her' have been too loud. Help"


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Rush said:


> I can see it now, in 3 months time there will be a new thread "I just yelled out to my roomate that he's been fucking a ****** b/c he and 'her' have been too loud. Help"


:lmao Nope. 

Fuck that shit. I'll never let it get that far. Her spending a lot of time here ain't happening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tater said:


> She's here again for the 2nd night in a row. At this point, I don't really care what they are doing in there but if he wants to continue fucking her, he's going to have to go upstairs and do it instead of bringing her here every night. About once a month is how often I hung out with them and consequently is about all I can handle being around her. She talks really loud and is very annoying. If they keep this up, the problem here will be with me.
> 
> 
> For the record, this is *my* place and he's just renting the room.


Umm...have you pulled the post op aside and said anything to "her" yet? Because you still don't know how you roommate will react to this, and he's not living with "her" he's living with you.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the bigger question is, "What happens if they get serious, and what if he is ok with the fact"? Also, what if he wanted to move her in? I'm always kind of funny about roommates moving in friends or sig others. I've kicked a number of people out over the years.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Umm...have you pulled the post op aside and said anything to "her" yet? Because you still don't know how you roommate will react to this, and he's not living with "her" he's living with you.


Yeah... no. Confronting her is not an option. Besides being loud and annoying, she's kinda crazy too. I'm not barking up that tree. The only thing I'm gonna do is tell him she can't be down here all the fucking time. Did I mention that she stayed the night tonight? Yeah, that shit gonna be ending real quick.



Thad Castle said:


> I think the bigger question is, "What happens if they get serious, and what if he is ok with the fact"? Also, what if he wanted to move her in? I'm always kind of funny about roommates moving in friends or sig others. I've kicked a number of people out over the years.


Never in a million fucking years. Single occupancy only is in the lease and I'd never budge on that one; especially for her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thad Castle said:


> I think the bigger question is, "What happens if they get serious, and what if he is ok with the fact"? Also, what if he wanted to move her in? I'm always kind of funny about roommates moving in friends or sig others. I've kicked a number of people out over the years.


well the roommate being ok with the being with a post op, then OP can let that situation slide off. Moving her in? :westbrook3:jordan3:shaq:kobe7:jaydamn:jay:kobe9


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Just come clean and admit you're making this up OP.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Just come clean and admit you're making this up OP.


He already made a previous thread about the post op before this story.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> well the roommate being ok with the being with a post op, then OP can let that situation slide off. Moving her in? :westbrook3:jordan3:shaq:kobe7:jaydamn:jay:kobe9


Hey it happens man, lol. Guys fall in love with anything that will give them a little bit. I've seen several younger guys in the Army, fall for a female lust interest (Will admit no Trannys though) and move them in or marry them right away. However, I personally never let a roommate move in a romantic or lust buddy. They follow the same rules I did. Meaning she had to be gone the next morning, lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rush said:


> I can see it now, in 3 months time there will be a new thread "I just yelled out to my roomate that he's been fucking a ****** b/c he and 'her' have been too loud. Help"


The only rightful end to a trilogy.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

The only person who should tell him is her. I know you're probably trying to protect your friend, but in my humble opinion, it isn't your place to be the one to tell him. If ANYTHING, I would politely ask her, and if she has not told him, verbalize your feelings of wanting your friend to know.

Good luck to all of you. Seriously. It sounds like he might be starting to "like like" her, and I would hate to see a good thing ruined over someting (I consider) petty.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

personally i'd want to know. its pretty fucked up for a ****** to not tell someone about their past before having sex. its probably tough to do it but you can't be pushing your own issues onto someone else like that. like someone said earlier, this could seriously mess up a dude's head. it isn't fair.

but still kinda funny lol


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Just tell him if he wants to be in a serious relationship. Or keep it secret and let him find out himself.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Just come clean and admit you're making this up OP.


either that, or he screwed the ******, and wants to gauge the reactions. :woolcock


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is kind of a hard one.....the main thing, though, is that anyone in her situation should be straight up with other people about their operation. The situation would pan out way better with upfront honesty. If the dude is cool with it, they continue on. If he isn't, he goes on his way and everyone moves on. This will just end up much worse if he finds out one day he fucked a former male. I understand that this person may have some feelings for the friend and fears that he will up and run if he knew, but, still, it isn't fair to the friend to just keep it hidden. If she did do it because she has feelings for the guy, that's just really shitty and selfish....It's understandable that being honest about things like this can be tough when everyone is tingling, but, it's just so wrong to keep it a secret. People are going to end up hurt in the end.

On your end of it, it's difficult because he is your friend, but, that information is her business and it is up to her to decide if she wants him to know or not. She SHOULD have done the right thing and had told him before he stuck his dick in....but, you getting involved will just blow things up even more.

Tough situation.


If I were in your situation, I would probably just say that you heard she had an operation of sorts and maybe he should just ask about it in a conversation as politely as possible.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eh, if they start an actual relationship beyond just fuck buddies, telling him is a necessary step she'd have to take, but until then, don't really see a need to say anything.

Don't really see the point of telling fuck buddies that kind of thing, not really relevant.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

not gay if balls don't touch, amirite? 

Inb4srs 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Tell him. Why? Because if your roommate is the kind of person to act hostile or have a negative view towards LGBT folk, if he finds out himself, he could potentially hurt or kill her. At least if you tell him in private, he may just call it off with her or move out and nothing comes of it.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Tater said:


> Yeah... no. Confronting her is not an option. Besides being loud and annoying, she's kinda crazy too. I'm not barking up that tree. The only thing I'm gonna do is tell him she can't be down here all the fucking time. Did I mention that she stayed the night tonight? Yeah, that shit gonna be ending real quick.


*DUDE.*

I mean, _REALLY_.

*Dude*. :no:

You are letting your roommate hook up with a CRAZY CHICK that _you yourself _are admittedly too afraid to deal with??? Post-op ****** or not, that is a recipe for disaster, imo. Where do you find your roommates? Do you say to yourself, "_To hell with scraping the bottom of the barrel, I'm just going to pick it up and look under it_"? I think in the future you will need to use a better screening process, tbh. I only tell you this because I care.

Do keep us updated on what develops. I am sentimental at heart, and I enjoy a good train wreck love story.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

First of all, I'm not "letting" him do anything lol... he's a big boy, he did this all on his own. I blinked and it went from getting a haircut to getting something a bit more before I realized what was going on.

Secondly, good roommates are hard to come by. I'd be more than happy to live here by myself but I can't afford the mortgage by myself, so I have to rent out the other room. He's only been here since Jan. 1st but has been a pretty good roommate so far. He's responsible. He pays his bills. He has a good job. He cleans up after himself and helps out around the house. And now, apparently, he is fucking the ****** from upstairs. He spent the night at her place last night.

It wouldn't be the first time in history that a younger white guy from the mainland moved to Hawai'i and ended up with a Filipino ****** without realizing it. I'm sad to say but that is a fairly common occurrence.

Anyways... his sister is visiting this week and is going to stay here a couple of nights. I'll be interested in seeing what the sister has to say if she sees him with his new flame. Come to think of it, that could end up with hilarious results. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My roommate is in his room with a post-op ****** and doesn't know...*



Tater said:


> I'd like to think I would not be in this situation in the first place but the truth is, I didn't know right away either. If the roles were reversed, I don't know what I would want the other person to do. It's an awkward situation because I am friends with both. Such is the dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point but how would you feel as a straight man if your straight buddy knowingly let you fool around with a post-op ****** without telling you?


He might be into that shit and not want to tell anyone...

You know how many men I met while I was in Thailand that got a blowjob from a ladyboy just to see what the fuss was about? And these guys weren't "gay"..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tater said:


> Anyways... his sister is visiting this week and is going to stay here a couple of nights. I'll be interested in seeing what the sister has to say if she sees him with his new flame. Come to think of it, that could end up with hilarious results. I'll keep ya posted.


:lol plz do.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

This thread is the thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

I dunno if I believe this story but if I was in that situation I would tell my buddy only if he was gonna keep seeing the ******. If it was just a one-off thing I don't see a reason to traumatize the poor guy by letting him know he really banged a man. Not like he can take it back now.

I don't get some of the comments here saying it's not his place. Of course it is lol. You gotta do the right thing for your fellow man and letting another guy smash a transsexual if you know the truth is a big no no in my book.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's just sex man, not a relationship.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tell him to lovely spa music then jerk off together.


----------

